# Westgate Developer Exchange Fees-HELP!



## mski65 (May 11, 2013)

I'm an owner at Westgate Resorts for 10 years with a fixed week. I bought off an existing owner thru a real estate company. I've been going to various Westgate Resort each year. When I exchange my week from my fixed week thru Westgate the charge was $130 then recently went up to $150. I went on the Westgate Owners page and look at all documents and print them all out and the stated "the current developer exchange fee of $140.00 online or $150.00 with a customer service team member plus applicable seasonal upgrade fee.

When I tried to switch week this year they said that I'm a resale account and I'm being charged $450 to exchange my week. Same resort and same season. I'm being told that since I bought of an owner and not through Westgate I'm being charged this fee. They told me that this went into effect in 2012. I switch last year for $150.00. I never receive documents stating these change through email, phone or mail.

Westgate states that they can change this at any time. Its in the Acknowledgement of Representation. Ask them to send my the information regarding this document. All I get is a type up letter stating the changes in an email.

CAN ANYONE HELP!!

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## timeos2 (May 11, 2013)

If the published rate is $140-$150 then that is what you shold be charged. How you bought makes zero difference - what you own is the only key. 

However, as with every timeshare operation under the greedy thumb of some developer rather then the owners as it should be, you are at their mercy and basically have no recourse except costly lawsuits that take forever and have no guaranteed outcome. They know that so they always push the envelope and thumb their nose at owners daring them to call their bluff. Few if any can afford to do that and most opt to live with it or get out (I'd recommend getting out. That goes for any development / system run by the Developer). You can complain, and should, and report it to the Florida authorities that regulate timeshares (I may have the letters wrong but it is something like DPBR) as what they are doing isn't legal. Good luck - I certainly hope you succeed. You don't need to pay $350 extra to the King for work on his palace.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 11, 2013)

I am sure that an internal exchange system  is not a deeded "right."  I am also pretty sure that there is nothing in the original contract that resale owners are entitled to use any existing internal exchange system on the same terms as original owners.  Westgate has changed the rules and not for the better.  Unless you have deep pockets to sue Westgate will do whatever they want to encourage people to buy direct and to destroy any resale value.  

You best bet would probably be to move on and use a different exchange company.  Interval has $154 online exchanges but you do have to pay an annual membership fee.  There are independent companies like DAE and SFX that have free standard memberships.


----------



## bogey21 (May 11, 2013)

Like I said in another thread "everyone else is devaluing their programs".  Why should Westgate be any different?  I'm just happy I sold when all these devaluations started years ago.

George


----------



## dougp26364 (May 11, 2013)

Rather than do an internal exchange with Westgate is it possible to deposit your fixed week with I.I., then exchange back into your resort through them? The I.I. exchange fee is considerably lower than $450 and Westgate isn't exactly the toughest timeshare company to exchange into.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> Rather than do an internal exchange with Westgate is it possible to deposit your fixed week with I.I., then exchange back into your resort through them? The I.I. exchange fee is considerably lower than $450 and Westgate isn't exactly the toughest timeshare company to exchange into.



I wonder if Westgate restricts trading back in to Westgate resorts through II like Marriott does for DC points trading in to Marriott resorts through II? The the OP can trade in to many other fantastic properties through II, most better than the Westgate resorts.


----------



## mski65 (May 11, 2013)

*Exchange*

What Westgate told me is that they would buy my unit for $3,800 and then I can purchase another unit and then I would get all the right of a Westgate owner or keep what I have and buy another unit with Westgate. 
What they really want me to do is spend at least $17,000 to buy another unit thru Westgate. 

Mike


----------



## ttt (May 11, 2013)

Complain to the State of Florida. There is a dept. that regulates timeshares. I had a different problem with Westgate and won the battle after the state got involved. You have nothing to lose and everything to gain.


----------



## durrod (May 11, 2013)

Westgate didn't have the courtesy to inform these changes to their resale owners. They can be found on a hidden link on the owners website. The thing is this are very high fees to just exchange a week thru them when you can go and trade with II, do an upgrade and pay 154 rather than 450. But thats not all, they still want to charge you additional fees (close to 500) for change of seasons, holiday week  etc.  A trade From value season to all season could exceed a thousand dollar for a resale buyer. :annoyed:


----------



## Kola (May 11, 2013)

robcrusoe said:


> .... I bet you that if you went and bought another unit retail from Westgate, they would re-christen your original resale week so that it gets the benefits of a retail week. This is what they all do, not just "Wastegate."



*This is what they all do, *

Use independent exchange companies. Period.


----------

